# Can I egg share with PCOS (PLEASE!)



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Is it possible for me to egg share with PCOS? I'm a fit 29 yr old, BMI of 24 who needs to egg share as NHS is not available here. I'm going nutty as time goes by and need to progress on to the next stage. We were told today my partner may need ICSI. Egg sharing is our only hope. It's also something I would be really proud to do without a doubt.

The places I've looked at so far, exclude PCOS sufferers, but surely as a fit, non-overweight female who eats healthily, doesn't smoke, drinks sensibly, swims 3 times a week, rows, cycles and has good intellectual genes to pass on - I surely have some advantages! Please help us, help someone else. I don't even mind where I travel to - I am self-employed, so I can manage my own time and adore trains if it's too far to drive!

Best wishes, Rowena.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Rowena; I had to lol at the "_good intellectual genes to pass on_". God knows what genes I'm passing on to the poor couple who get my eggs. Certainly not intellectual ones, that's for sure!

I don't have PCOS but I do have polycystic ovaries (the difference being the latter does not exhibit any symptoms, apparently, although I do so it's all a bit confusing). Anyway, I'm egg sharing at the Lister. They didn't mention anything about PCOS being an issue and I did specifically ask, given my medical diagnosis. They were more concerned about age, ( 35 or under) FSH (10 or under), and BMI (30 or under). Sounds like two of the three are not a problem for you and the third you can find out easily enough. 
I know PCOS and a high FSH can be related but that's by no means a given and the only way you'll know is to have a test done. Even then, if it's high you might be able to do a lot yourself to lower it.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Caz,
Perhaps I shouldn't have put that - don't want to appear big-headed, suppose I am just desperate to put my point across as 3 clinics I've tried so far won't accept PCOS and it made me cross. My FSH is fine then at 6.6 - that's good news so I'll look up the Lister straight away. Thanks. Good luck. 
Love, Rowena.


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Rowena,
We have just been to our first consultation for ivf at the John Radcliffe at Oxford. We had originally said I may be interested in egg share. We are still thinking about it.
I filled in the questionaire for egg doners and said to the doctor i had been diaganosed with pcos. He said this wasn't a problem! I didn't ask any further questions but thought this may help you!
There is a lady who deals with the egg share at the JR and i was told to phone her if i need any more info. I don't have her name to hand but you could always call and ask.
Wishing you loads of luck!

Lots of love 
Emma xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Rowenea; You didn't appear big headed...you just made me laugh! Some poor couple are going to be going around with kids that have my genetics...that's a very scary thought!
I'd be a bit peed off if I were you too. Sounds liek you've made a big effort to take care of yourself and that you've got everything going for you. Seems daft to exclude you for something like that.
Where abouts do you live? I would highly recomend the Lister if it wasn't too far for you.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Caz,
I've found out today that Bourn Hall will consider me as long as my LH is not too high (needs to be less than 4 times the FSH - as measured between days 1 to 3 of my next cycle). This would be closer to me as I'm in the Midlands, however I tried contacting the Lister today just in case, but they were busy so I have to try again tomorrow. I'm trying to get some options as I've learnt in the last 3 yrs to be prepared for rejection/failure/negatives.... Keeping my head above water for now though!  

Emma, thanks for the info, I looked at the Oxford site but it as I would have to pay for my drugs as well it makes me more expensive for me than others. Thanks though and good luck xx.


----------

